# Lowrance elite 5 chirp ice machine battery issues?



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

This is my second time out this year with the elite 5 chirp and each time the battery life only lasted 3 hours before shuttING off. If I waited another 20 to 30 minured or so it would turn back on for 10 minutes before dying again. I've used this unit with the same battery during the summer in my kayak and lasted 6+ hours no problem, could it be the cold? Or is it my settings? The battery is a 12v with 7.0amps


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

7 amps is too low. Move up to a 12 and fish all day.


----------



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> 7 amps is to low. Move up to a 12 and fish all day.


Any recommendations on a good rechargeable 12Ah battery?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I buy the Duracell Ultra's from Batteries Plus.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I buy the 12v 12amp SLA Universal UB12120 Batteries off eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UPG-Univers...003224?hash=item2c6b509158:g:9YoAAOSwZ8ZW9TZu


----------

